# What are good limbline baits?



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been putting out limblines on the Yellow River lately and have had decent success(all channel cats). I've tried menhaden, chicken liver, and mullet chunks. My best results have come off the mullet chunks/mullet heads. I think the current pulls the softer baits off too easily. Any ideas, or suggestions, for a better bait. Any other tips? Thanks, guys?

-Jason


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Anything that smells. The worst it smells the better they work. We typically use chicken livers.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I have great luck off of Jumbo Minnows or Shad, the shad just die to quick but they will still eat it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SHAD SHAD SHAD. I wouldn't even try to keep them alive just hook em twice so they will be harder to get off. They are hard to beat for catfish. I have caught cat's up to 30#'s with them on reel n rod's. Alot of fun.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Jlw1975. Shad work great but my best fish have come from live crawfish. Big flatties love em.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought live baits were illegal to fish on limb lines?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Shad are not going to stay alive. You wil be fishing a dead bait. Don't even try to keep them alive. Ice them down as soon as you catch them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

well first off we don't have any shad around here, we got some shiners and stuff but that's bout it, live bait is not against the law, just using sport fish is such as bluegill and bass and such, but if you want a chance at catching a big flathead catfish outta yellow river, find u a creek some where and set u some tiny little trot lines out with cut bait on it, and catch u some bullheads, 3-7 inches are the best size, these little catfish are the flatheads top food supply, there very hardy and when u check your lines the next day if a flathead hasn't found them they will still be alive, i think theres a creek next to yellow river that has some bullheads in it, if u cant find any small bullheads us little catfish like baby channel cats they work good also good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter, Ya'll don't have shad in pensacola? We are loaded over here on the Mobile and Tensaw river. Purdy, get you a spotlight and a 3/8" baitnet and you can fill up a ice chest over here any night. I bet you can find em over there to if you look.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope none here, i fish the Tensaw and Alabama river a good bit i know how the shad run over there, and ur right u can easly fill a good sized cooler with them, over here are rivers are much smaller and don't go that far north like the mighty Alabama river that also branches into many other rivers, the last time i went to the Alabama river there where schools of Alabama shad for miles it was pretty awesome watching them stripers and hybrids tear intoo them, our escambia river is the largest river we have and it only goes i think a little over 100 miles north i seen a few American shad in there several years back, but they never made another run. so we are forced intoo using what ever live baits we have swimming around..But trust me i have looked high and low with countless hours on the rivers, we may have a few hear and there but the population of them aren't healthy enough to sustain anuff to catch in a cast net or on a bait rig..


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

In the Choctawhatchee River I have had real good luck with live shiners and crawfish


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

For limblines I like live shiners, live crawfish or fresh cut shiners. There is a place called northside in satsuma Al. You can get 100 live shiners for I think 25.00. They are big bass shiners and if you cut them up for bait u can get 6-7 baits out of one shiner. They work great on trot lines and I used to catch the heck out of blues and yellows in the tensaw river delta during high water. I know others that use hotdogs, gizzards, livers etc... But I didnt have any luck with those.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Bream Flatheads love em


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Nope none here, i fish the Tensaw and Alabama river a good bit i know how the shad run over there, and ur right u can easly fill a good sized cooler with them, over here are rivers are much smaller and don't go that far north like the mighty Alabama river that also branches into many other rivers, the last time i went to the Alabama river there where schools of Alabama shad for miles it was pretty awesome watching them stripers and hybrids tear intoo them, our escambia river is the largest river we have and it only goes i think a little over 100 miles north i seen a few American shad in there several years back, but they never made another run. so we are forced intoo using what ever live baits we have swimming around..But trust me i have looked high and low with countless hours on the rivers, we may have a few hear and there but the population of them aren't healthy enough to sustain anuff to catch in a cast net or on a bait rig..


 Yeah I see what ya saying Cathunter. If you ever need a bunch, There's a landing(Lower Bryants) about five minutes from my house where you can throw a net off the pier and catch em. Don't even have to put the boat in the water. I'll be glad to meet you down there to catch up some. You to Purdy. If you can let me know a day or so in advance I may be able to meet you at the Loxley exit with em. Save you a few miles. I use to catfish alot. I hated those evenings when you were ready to fish but had to wait on the bait to show up. Hmmm, I may have to get back in to it this winter while the gulf is sloppy.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

As tightlines mentioned above, The live baits are better for the flats. They are mean and love to kill stuff.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We have "black tail shiners" (local name - roach) in panhandle rivers and streams. Have never seen them schooled up but they can be real bait stealers at times. Figure out a way to catch a lot them and they might work as a shad replacement.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea for the blues fresh cut shad is by far the best and for them elusive flatheads hands down live bait, but i do appreciate the offer but iv givin up fishing for a while, i gotta keep me head straight for many years i was like a crack head for them cats, there was times when nothing else matters but making it to the river and fishing from sun set to sun rise, spending thousands of dollars on tackle and boats, since iv stopped iv got more money saved up then i ever could imagine, so for now iam just kinda like a bottomless pitt of catfishing information to help others out until iam done with my fishing rehab, its all yours guys, :whip:


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I take off of here a couple weeks and cathunter has up and quit fishing?!? I can't believe it. Just slow down. Take breaks if you need to. It's what I have had to do sometimes. I haven't been in 2 weeks, but this weekend I'll hit the river with some bush hooks. Fishing is therapy in itself.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey CatHunter - been looking for you. Certainly understand the situation. I became like that on computers. Don't go too far though, too many of us need to pick your brain now and then. I'm headed to Texas next week and believe it or not have hired a catfish pro for a half day Saturday week. I don't really know anything about serious catfishing so figured I needed help to start with since I'll be out there a month. Another plus, the guy selected the same lake I intended to spend most of my time on the water. Hopefully this will lead to some good fishing later on in the month.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

j_purdy said:


> I've been putting out limblines on the Yellow River lately and have had decent success(all channel cats). I've tried menhaden, chicken liver, and mullet chunks. My best results have come off the mullet chunks/mullet heads. I think the current pulls the softer baits off too easily. Any ideas, or suggestions, for a better bait. Any other tips? Thanks, guys?
> 
> -Jason


We over here on the choctawhatchee river use some ivory soap it works like miracles, also during spring and the summer get a mayonaisse jar, fill it with about 35 cataba worms and put them in your frig overnight and they won't be spitting that yellow mess all over you when your picking them off the tree.

2100 sea chaser


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The catawba worm trick is a good one to remeber. My trouble is being able to find catawba's. This is one fine bait. I should have planted some trees years ago.

The ivory soap trick does work for sure. My granddad used ivory soap and made some fine catches in Holmes Creek. After reading all about catfishing here on PFF I plan to get involved and give it a serious try. There is a nearby deep lake that I want to anchor jug fish, but it will be December before I have the chance. Not sure how well this will work in Dec. but plan to find out.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

U cant go wrong with a few hired guides, i really wanted to hire one one we went to lake pick wick, but we did pretty good couldn't tell u how many cats we got in three days but it was fun, and i would have to agree that Catawba worms are awesome baits for channel cats, i was on the Alabama river, and there was a commercial cat fisherman out there, he was jugging for channel cats, he had his hooks set less then 10inchs from his jugs and boy i tell u with in a few hours he had two giant ice boxes full of 2-5lb catfish on them frozen Catawba worms, post some pics when u get back fishwalton let us know how u did


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Catalpa worms are the best bair fro virtually any kind of freshwater fish we have around here. I only wish I knew where to find some these days!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cathunter. I'll sure post pictures here if we are successful out Texas way. Received an email yesterday from a guy out there who want's to hook up when I get there. Said he caught and released a 54 lb blue in the very lake I intend to fish. Turns out he has fished several times with the guide I have hired. They are friends. I knew there were some 30 pounders there but 54 is a real giant. The Texas Fishing Forum is similar to PFF. It's full of good people willing to help out and share with each.
other.

WiRtH: When Gulp comes up with a catawba it will be hit here in the southeast US. If they work I bet they would be hard to keep in stock, at least in this neck of the woods.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Like they say every thing is bigger in texas


----------

